# مبروووك دبلومة الادارة البيئية النيبوش



## Waleed Morsy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الحمد لله تعالى و بفضله قد اتممت الدبلومة البريطانية النيبوش فى الادارة البيئية للمنشات , قد من الله على بالنجاح وعسى ان اكون دافعا و محمسا لغيرى على خوض هذة التجربة المثمرة.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## sayed00 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك وليد

واضح انك متحمس و تريد المزيد --- الى الامام دائما


----------



## سلطان قطر (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروووك اخ وليد حصولك على دبلومة النيبوش 
والفال لي ان شاء الله .
انا مطلوب مني شهادة النيبوش العامة 
بس ما ادري كم المدة او اي مستوى ؟
بس انا برنامجي التطويري لمدة سنتين وكلها في السيفتي .​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## M.E (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروك اخ وليد ومنها للأعلى ان شاء الله


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ وليد .....الف مبروك وانشاء الله فى زيادة دائما
وياريت تفضل متحمس على طول الايام .... شوف ايه بعدها ......... الاستشارية ولا ايييييييه
لك منى خالص التحية.


----------



## فهد جمعان (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ..... اخ وليد

بالتوفيق،،،​


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف ألف مبروك أستاد وليد ... تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق ...


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك مهندس وليد


----------



## شبكشي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ياخ وليد والي الامام الي الامام الي الامام


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف ألف مبروك أخي نتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## HSE INSTRUCTOR (27 يناير 2012)

Congratulatio Mr. Waleed and coud you please advice me on Unit D


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (29 يناير 2012)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## محمود محمد حفني (2 فبراير 2012)

الف مليون مبروك اخ وليد


----------



## mohamedmashaly (3 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك ..... 

بالتوفيق،،،


----------

